# [SOLVED] Can't find my GTA IV save files?



## darthsidius2

I am upgrading my PC to Windows 8 today  and i a m currently playing GTA IV and have made a big progress, so i wanted to create a backup on my save files, but cannot find the files in the directory they should be in:
C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games
I have read that there should be a folder named savefiles or something like that in here, but i can only see "RGSC" and "GTA IV".:banghead:
I am an administrator, the folder IS hidden but i can see the hidden files (it is MY folder which i hid and have already tried to unhide).
Any suggestions on where should i look for my save files?
Thanks in advance.

PD: please don't start asking how did i get W8, i reserved it online from microsoft webpage through my dad's job.


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

Hi and welcome to TSF.

Have you looked inside the GTA IV folder? 
The savefile folder should be located inside the GTA IV folder. 
So the path should be something like: C:\Users\[username]\AppData\Local\Rockstar Games\GTA IV\savegames

Please report back if you still can't find them.


----------



## darthsidius2

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

Inside the GTA IV folder i can only see Settings and User Music.


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

Thats odd, its supposed to be a folder there called "Savegames". Are you able to see hidden folders?
If not I would suggest doing the following: Go to Control panel, then Folder Options, Click on View, then select "Show hidden files, folders and drives" and then press "Apply". 

That should allow you to see all folders and files so try that and then see if you can find the savegames folder. If that doesn't work please report back.


----------



## darthsidius2

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

I already had that option on...


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

Ok at this point I would try to follow the steps given here: GTAForums.com -> Frequently Asked Questions to backup your savefiles. I hope that helps otherwise maybe someone else here has a better suggestion.


----------



## Johnny1982

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

I can make sure for you on my PC after work. I have GTA IV EFLC.


----------



## darthsidius2

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*



Thrall said:


> Ok at this point I would try to follow the steps given here: GTAForums.com -> Frequently Asked Questions to backup your savefiles. I hope that helps otherwise maybe someone else here has a better suggestion.


Finally located them,:grin::grin::grin:
Thanks a lot Thrall!:thumb:


----------



## Thrall

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

You are most welcome. :smile:
You may go ahead and mark this thread as solved, you can do that by going on "Thread tools" and then "mark this thread as solved"


----------



## RockmasteR

*Re: Can't find my GTA IV save files?*

don't forget
GTA IV uses GFWL so if you want to transfer the save files you also need the the "XLive" Folder, that will be you user name and settings for GFWL client and for every game that uses it 
you can find the folder here:

C:\Users\[Username]\AppData\Local\Microsoft

the folder is called XLive just copy it and paste it somewhere safe

after you finish everything and want to play again just copy and paste the folder in the same directory 
I can't tell if it's the same in Windows 8


----------



## scorp6566666

I know this thread is kinda old but couldnt resist giving my pc spec's. My pc is starting to get a little old but it can still out perform a lot of the new ones out there and I built it myself . It says Dell on the case but there isnt a piece of Dell in it !!! It has a asus micro atx p5kpl-cm running a e8400 intel core 2 duo processer which out of the box will run at 3.0 ghz but I have it at 3.6 ghz and it runs flawlesy . It could go higher but 3.6 ghz is fast enough for me . I have 4gb of ocz ram , a 650 watt lsp ultra power supply . Ati Radeon 6850 hd pci graphics card , 40gb seagate hard drive just for os which is xp pro (going to upgrade to 500gb ) and a 500gb western digital blue hard drive to store all my games and data . Via 5.1 surround sound card with logitech small speakers with unbelievable sound !!! 1 cpu intel fan, power supply fan , side panel fan , and rear fan. Never goes over 32c. Cost me a third of somthing you might buy retail and performs way better. First ever build and it was a lot of fun and great learning experience !!! :grin::grin::grin::grin:


----------

